# Is the 10 Bolt 8.2 BOP Carrier the same as Chevy 10 Bolt?



## mighty454 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 1972 Pontiac Lemans with a 10 bolt 8.2 BOP. I have a Chevy 2 and 3 series posi carriers I bought a while back that belonged to a Chevy 10 bolt 8.2. 

Will these carriers also work in a 10 bolt 8.2 BOP? :confused

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd call or go to Randy's Ring and Pinion`s website and look up carriers for both rear ends and see if they are the same part #.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

No........


----------



## mighty454 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, I was hoping to get lucky on this one.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with toomanyprojects, NO. Check with summit and see if the P/Ns are the same, and I'm sure they're not, I know the U-joints aren't the same between chevy and BOP.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Chev has c-clip axles and BOP has retainers. The carriers aren't even close.


----------



## mighty454 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info. Atleast I didn't have to tear it apart to find out it wasn't going to work. I guess it's time to go on a hunt for BOP posi carrier.


----------

